# Why did they kill Laura Palmer?



## beenni

Hi all,

Can anybody help? How can you say in Russian "why did they kill Laura Palmer"? I would say, with my sad Russian I speak, pochemu oni ubili... But it's impossible to find out how to put this name in accusative.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## elemika

Hi,
Почему они убили Лауру Палмер?

 В этом случае склоняется только имя (Лаура, Лауре, Лауру, Лаурой)


----------



## ExMax

"Почему убили Лору Палмер?".
"Кто убил Лору Палмер?" in the tagline of the Russian version of the TV series, though.


----------



## Cleare

elemika said:


> Hi,
> Почему они убили Лауру Палмер?
> 
> В этом случае склоняется только имя (Лаура, Лауре, Лауру, Лаурой)


 

a+u = [o] Лора


----------



## Ptak

elemika said:


> Hi,
> Почему они убили Лауру Палмер?


"Они" is superfluous here. In Russian, you can use "они" only if you know who "them" are. If it's just impersonal, you don't need to use this word here.

My version would be "_*За что* убили Лору Палмер?_"
I somehow think that in Russian we more often say "_за что_" than "_почему_" when talking about murders; but maybe it's just my personal feeling.


----------



## Nadia!

I would also say "За что убили Лору Палмер?" better than "почему" but both are correct, "За что" meaning mot-a-mot in Eng. "what for" .


----------



## ExMax

Ptak said:


> "Они" is superfluous here.


Не очень уверен, что к этому правильно отнесутся модераторы, но обсуждение необходимости перевода личных местоимений время от времени все равно происходит, и есть мнения, что перевод местоимений часто бывает не нужен. А здесь уж очень удачный пример…
Для удобства считаем, что фраза эта имеет отношение к сериалу Дэвида Линча «Твин Пикс».
Итак, о местоимениях  .

Пусть будет три варианта фразы.
A.“Why was Laura Palmer killed?”  
Убийца/убийцы не упоминаются совсем. Убийцей может быть кто угодно. В том числе и Лиланд. Количество убийц – тоже может быть любым. Переводы “Почему была убита Лора Палмер?” и “Почему убили Лору Палмер?” в данном случае ничего не искажают и оба могут быть приемлемы.

B. “Why did he kill Laura Palmer?” 
Убийца один, и это мужчина. Получается, убийца – Лиланд, однозначно. Не упомянуть его в переводе, значит упустить весь смысл. Поэтому «Почему он убил Лору Палмер?» - это правильно, а «Почему убили Лору Палмер?» и «Почему была убита Лора Палмер?» - нет.

C. Теперь наше “Why did they kill Laura Palmer?”
То есть, убийца – однозначно не Лиланд. По крайней мере, не один Лиланд, а был еще кто-то. Сможем ли мы на это указать, если переведем: “Почему убили Лору Палмер?” Ведь этот вариант оставляет и возможность убийства Лиландом в одиночку (но и любой другой вариант допускает)?
Теперь вариант “Почему они убили Лору Палмер?” 
Смысл перевода изменился.
Давайте признаем, что он полностью соответствует исходной фразе. Убийц, по мнению автора этой фразы, было больше одного. 
НО ТАК ЛИ ЭТО?


----------



## beenni

Thank you guys. You were very helpful.
It's strange that little things like this one can cause so many issues and doubts.
So, most of you answered in Russian which I love but I'm not a fluent speaker of it (I can understand some few stuff though).
So one more question, please: why, in cases like Laura Palmer (acc.), does one say Loru Palmer, just disregarding the declension of the family name? That's a bit confusing...


----------



## ExMax

It was explained in #2.
The rule is simple: Russian and foreign surnames ending with consonants are not declined for women’s surnames, but are declined for men’s surnames (i.e. Лор*а *Палмер - Лор*у* Палмер, but Лиланд Палмер - Лиланд*а* Палмер*а*).


----------



## beenni

Thanks.
Now I see. It's not so mysterious!


----------



## Xavier61

ExMax said:


> It was explained in #2.
> The rule is simple: Russian and foreign surnames ending with consonants are not declined for women’s surnames, but are declined for men’s surnames (i.e. Лор*а *Палмер - Лор*у* Палмер, but Лиланд Палмер - Лиланд*а* Палмер*а*).



я убил Мэрилин Монро потому, что она спала с Фиделем Кастро
Смертельно больной агент ЦРУ: я убил Мэрилин Монро потому, что она спала с Фиделем Кастро

Ни "Мэрилин" ни "Кастро" follow the rule. Why?


----------



## ExMax

Xavier61 said:


> я убил Мэрилин Монро потому, что она спала с Фиделем Кастро
> Смертельно больной агент ЦРУ: я убил Мэрилин Монро потому, что она спала с Фиделем Кастро
> 
> Ни "Мэрилин" ни "Кастро" follow the rule. Why?


Because the rule is about the surnames ending with consonants. "Мэрилин" is a name (not a surname) and "Кастро" is not ending with a consonant.


----------



## Xavier61

ExMax said:


> Because the rule is about the surnames ending with consonants. "Мэрилин" is a name (not a surname) and "Кастро" is not ending with a consonant.


Thank you, so Мэрилин is not declined? It is not in dictionaries.
I mean, why Мэрилин is not declined but Фидел is?


----------



## Awwal12

Xavier61 said:


> Thank you, so Мэрилин is not declined? It is not in dictionaries.
> I mean, why Мэрилин is not declined but Фидел is?


That's generally the matter of how a foreign name fits into Russian declension paradigms plus a bit of traditions.
All foreign female first names and surnames which end in something else than -а or -я are not declined for quite natural reasons. Male names and surnames are generally declined (if they can fit some masculine declension paradigm!), but there are many language-specific exceptions when they aren't declined anyway.
So, дал что-л. Фиделю Кастро, Далии Кастро, Карлосу Мендосе, Долорес Мендосе, Уго Чавесу, Нанси Чавес.
(A detailed description can be found, for instance, here.)


----------



## ExMax

Xavier61 said:


> Thank you, so Мэрилин is not declined? It is not in dictionaries.
> I mean, why Мэрилин is not declined but Фидель is?


Please refer to an overall article here: ГРАМОТА.РУ
Regarding "Мэрилин" - para. 4.14
Regarding "Фидель" - para. 4.1.


----------



## Xavier61

Awwal12 said:


> That's generally the matter of how a foreign name fits into Russian declension paradigms plus a bit of traditions.
> All foreign female first names and surnames which end in something else than -а or -я are not declined for quite natural reasons. Male names and surnames are generally declined (if they can fit some masculine declension paradigm!), but there are many language-specific exceptions when they aren't declined anyway.
> So, дал что-л. Фиделю Кастро, Далии Кастро, Карлосу Мендосе, Долорес Мендосе, Уго Чавесу, Нанси Чавес.
> (A detailed description can be found, for instance, here.)


Thank you,  Awaal, your overview is perfect. That is very useful for us Spanish natives, and for foreigners in general. I will finish reading the link soon, I hope.


----------

